

Wernher von Braun's Ferry Rocket Vision - curtis
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/wernher-von-brauns-fantastic-vision-ferry-rocket/

======
zachbeane
Reminds me a bit of a thrift shop book I picked up a while ago, "The Coming
Exploration of Space" by Lester del Rey from 1959.

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/xach/sets/72157601657100517/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/xach/sets/72157601657100517/)

